# Have you had any accidents?



## fjp2k3 (Jun 28, 2003)

I'm confident we'll all agree that having IBS-D sucks, not only because we have to withstand the cramps, the D, etc., but also because we are often concerned about having to "go" when we are away from the safety of our own home.I wonder, have any of you had any accidents? By this I mean, have you really had to go, but found no place to go?Personally, I have not, but have come very close.Ex. #1: I recently flew out to Canada. The day of my return to the U.S., I took an airport shuttle (a bus without a restroom). The trip took over 40 minutes and my stomach was not cooperating. Upon arriving to the airport, I checked my luggage and asked the person behind the counter where the nearest restroom (RR)was. She pointed "that way." I walked steadily in the direction she pointed and found myself in the customs line. To my dismay, the RR was on U.S soil, which meant I needed to get by the customs agent, the metal detectors, the x-ray machine, AND pay an airport tax upon leaving Canada. I survived, but it was not a pleasant experience.There are a few other "close calls," but I'll let others join in first.Regards,phil


----------



## mirage^^ (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey,I have twice! Once at home. My husband got a kick out of it.







And the second time stuck in Toronto Morning rush hour on the highway.







That was before I was on meds. Certainly not a pleasant feeling!


----------



## LyndaG (Nov 27, 2002)

Oh yes...add humiliation to the list of things we IBS'ers have to put up with.My own dignity-erasing experiences have only been at night while sleeping.When the IBS is really bad my BM's are totally watery (sorry...don't know how else to explain...) and I am constantly needing to go...up to 20 times a day at times.Because of the watery consistency, there is always the chance of 'leakage', so I must be real quick to the bathroom & I also must avoid sudden heavy coughs and expelling air. Talk about being a 'tight-*ss'!







Anyway, about 4 times over the past year and a half...when the IBS was really out of control...I have woken up to one's worst nightmare! I'm sure it was only gas-release during my sleep...but in that condition a simple 'fart' just isn't that anymore.I now have a ready supply of Depends to wear to bed when the bad cycle comes around again...usually no need...but much better safe than sorry. I won't take that chance ever again!My boyfriend has been so amazingly understanding & caring through all of this...as you can bet, I was mortified!!!







He took it all in stride & now when I have to resort to the Depends we just have a laugh about how 'sexy' I am when I climb into bed.







As bad as things have been though...I've never had an accident while awake...have come very close mind you.Thank heavens for this board...at least we all never have to feel entirely alone in all of our experiences with this horrid condition.Take Care,Lynda


----------



## Linda1948 (May 11, 2003)

Been there, done that







I was at a restaurant with some close friends and my husband ... the urge hit and I immediately headed to the washroom, however I did not make it ... talk about humiliation ... walking to the washroom with stuff running down my leg ... I don't get the cramps so I have no warning. Since then I have had two more "episodes" which I have been able to disguise because I don't go out without my Depends on. My worse fear is that I will have an accident during intimacy with my husband ... came close once. Our frequency of relations has dwindled dramatically because of my fear (it can't be fun for him either knowing what is going on in my mind and gut). On another thread, I think her name was Alice (sorry if I got her name wrong) posted that if you have an accident, clean yourself up and get on with life ... if that's the worse thing that ever happens to you then you're pretty lucky. Very smart lady.


----------



## lifelongibs (Jun 21, 2003)

I, too have had a couple... I used to have to drive 66 mile 1 way for my job. Thank goodness the day this happened I had left when it was still dark out, I was about halfway there when the cramping and pain hit, then the cold sweats and I knew I was a goner







. I did manage to pull off of the highway and down a side road, made it to the ditch just in time. To top it all, it was sleeting and sooo cold. I was totally humiliated, and devastated! I always carry baby wipes with me, thank goodness. When I got home I told my family about it, and we did manage to find humor in the fact that the side road I "used" was next to a cow pasture and we just knew those cows were thinking, "Hey lady, this is for cows not humans" lol







. The other time I was at home, thought it was gas, and it wasn't... This is so not a fun disease to have, but I try to find the humor in it when the pain and humiliation are really getting me down. Thanks for all the support and I hope everyone is doing ok. Kandy


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

I've had it happen a couple times. Always in the car racing to make it home. Not very pleasant. I seem to always have the problem about a half hour after lunch. No matter what I eat. Weird.


----------



## maxson (Jun 22, 2003)

I can't tell you how many times I've almost notmade it to the bathroom on time. What a horribleand scary feeling. I was in Paris a few yearsago and made the mistake of eating mashed potatoes(which must have had cream in them). It was lateat night and I was about 10 blocks from my hotel.I ended up running thru the streets of Paris inmy dress and heels and made it just in the nick of time. My sister and friend still laugh everytime they remember this incident (I'm glad theythought it was funny). My brother has IBS-D andrecently he went on a fishing trip and they hadserved pizza on the boat. He did not make it tothe lower deck in time and had to go in his swimtrunks and then jump in the water quick so noone would notice. We laugh about these thingsafter the fact, God knows us IBS sufferers haveto keep our sense of humor, but the feeling ofpanic at the time is no laughing matter.


----------



## glo (May 20, 2003)

I too, have suffered attacks. My first was on my honeymoon in the middle of San Fancisco, I was trying to find a bathroom (as I did not feel good at all)of course it was 3 floors up and had to take the elevator with a bunch of other people, did not make it to the ladys room. Poor husband did not know what happened to me where I was, took me 1/2 hour to clean up, then spent the rest of the day in bed after I nearly ran back to the hotel up hill 5 blocks and find any D meds, that wasn't easy.Then just this May, in a limo with 12 other people (of whom I only knew 2)it happened, had to get out let them go onto the concert and I had to clean up take a cab back to the hotel and go to bed.I have had so many close calls and had to pull over so many times. I now do not leave home without 6 to 8 imodium in me sometimes as many as 12 at a time. I find it hard to find the humor in this, just try to cope and be prepared.







Tomorrow we are leaving on a trip and of course my stomach is acting up tonight.


----------



## Maggie1998 (Nov 12, 2002)

I too have had "near accidents" and also several accidents over the past 3 years. Two accidents happened at home and only 1 on the way to my car after having lunch with a friend. Now I keep wipes and a towel to sit on in the car. It doesn't happen often and as someone else said...if this is the worst thing that ever happens to you you're very lucky! I'm very grateful we have this website to share our experiences with each other!


----------



## mmacsparran (Jul 5, 2003)

It's so good to know I'm not alone. I've thankfully only had one accident. I was in college, heading to a friend's house in my car after work. My stomach started cramping and I knew I was in trouble. My dorms were really close so I headed there and ran for the door. I didn't make it though. I ran past a couple and they were laughing at me. I think it was that I was white as a ghost and probably looked like I was going to throw up after drinking too much (since it was college after all). At least, I hope they didn't realize why I was really looking that way. I never want to experience that again.


----------



## steitzsteitz (Jun 3, 2003)

Ive been very, very, close to having "an accident". So far I've been lucky, that I've gotten to a bathroom in the nick of time ! I wear a big pad, when going out, and carry toilet paper in my car, in case I have to suddenly jump into the woods to "go".In Summer, I'd probably get poison ivy, and in Winter, I'd freeze my ----off, and then there are no bushes and leaves to hide me.Sometimes I'm in terrible pain going to work, and it's only a 10 minute drive ! S.G.


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

Since I lived with explosive bile salt D following gall bladder surgery, accidents were unavoidable. And, this was going on during a very busy time in my life, as my children were growing and we were travelling alot. I can't recall all of my accidents, there were so many, but some of my favorites







were:On the monorail at Disney, on a chair lift at Loon, in a small plane hopping through the Caribbean, and in a van full of 7 year olds on the way to a birthday party. I had hundreds of near accidents. I always carried my big blue nylon pullover (that always had a change of pants and undies and some wipes in its generous pouch) with me where ever I went. In the case of an accident, I calmly tied it around my waist, using the body of it to cover the evidence, and proceeded to recover. Oh, the disgrace. But, as someone else on this board has said, "what's the worse that can happen?" I lived through them and survivied. I'm glad I didn't hide myself away in my home in fear of accidents, life is to be lived, and sometimes it's easier than at other times.Now, Questran controls this D, but psychologically I'm still the woman who pooped herself at Disney.


----------



## persian26 (Mar 2, 2003)

I have come close but never actually had an accident. My sister did though. And she does not have ibs, just had a bug. She went to work and got stuck on a road with no exits. She couldnt control it, so she came straight home, changed, took a shower and went back to work. She was much more understanding about IBS after that.


----------



## Jay (Jan 1, 1999)

I have had IBS for about six years and have had my share of accidents. I do beleive that even many non IBSers have accidents. My first Accident happened about 5 years befor I knew anything about IBS. I had a bug as I was driving home from the supermarket. Knowing I wouldn't make it home I stopped at a mall but halfway from the car to the mall enterance BAM, filled my jeans. My wife who does not have IBS also had an accident. We were driving home from dinner and she had an urge to go. As we were driving home I had to slam on the brakes to avoid hitting a raccoon on the road and while the Raccoon was spared my wife's pant's weren't.Since IBS I have had about half a dozen accidents. The worst was when I was rushing to get home to get to the washroom and I got pulled over for speeding. I filled my pants as the officer was standing beside the car writing the ticket.


----------



## IbsAdam (Jul 21, 2003)

I really thought I was the "only one" until finding this site! I was stuck in an elevator with a coworker of mine and wammo. I'm fortunate to this day that the event remains between the two of us. Very humiliating.....


----------



## teriehart (Jul 20, 2003)

It's so great to know that I'm not alone in this, and that it can even be a little humorous. Even though my IBS causes me to have "accidents" from time to time, I've been too stupid to learn to just stay home. I keep on pushing the envelope and going out and having fun. I do try to make sure a restroom is always close though! (I'm not completely brain-dead) I have learned whenever possible, to take an extra set of pants/shorts and underwear.My worst experience had to be one of the following two: I went with my boyfriend and two of his two friends to snowmobile races on a lake. I didn't make it to the bathroom. I did my best to clean up and thank god, I had a long coat on. My boyfriend knew and he rushed his friends into heading home. I don't think he was being understanding, I think he wanted to get rid of me!OR- my then boyfriend took my out for dinner. On the way home, I told him I needed to stop fast, that I felt sick. He pulled over at a gas station, and as luck would have it, you had to get a key from the attendant. After all this, I didn't completely make it. I calmly explained to my boyfriend that something I ate had disagreed with me and that I seemed to have a case of severe d, and could he please take me home. His comment was something to the effect that he had wasted his money on my dinner, since I spit it out the other end so fast! Most comforting and considerate!


----------



## teriehart (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh yes, and to the Disney lady, you are NOT alone! I go to Disney at least once a year, it's almost bound to happen with the long lines and all!I've never be able to express it quite as well as you though. You really made me laugh!


----------



## Engine23 (Nov 19, 2002)

Terrihart,Thats pretty funny (I know it was mean at the time) what your bf said about wasting money on dinner....I have often wondered why I spend thirty bucks to treat myself to a couple of drinks, fried shrimp, and desert just so I can rush home and enjoy an hour of severe cramps.


----------



## mousenonny (Jul 23, 2003)

Firstly: Thank god I've found this forum !Secondly: Thank god I'm not alone !I've had one accident, which I'll come onto later, but I had a near miss this weekend.. Usual story, away from home, in a strange town.. stomach cramps + gurgling.. uh oh, time to find the nearest toilet.. As any IBS sufferer will attest, McDonalds is often the saviour.. as you know every town will have one, and they'll have a toilet which (normally) are clean enough (for an emergency).However, this time, I arrived to find the toilet was "closed due to vandalism", oh crikey.. So moved rapidly onto a neighbouring Burger King.. only to find they were doing "over the counter" service only, and no-one was allowed in the shop.. Uh oh..Fortunately there was another McDonalds in town, which my understanding partner whisked me to just in the nick of time. Phew.Most embarassing moment was up a mountain in Switzerland.. Sounds like a good place to be caught short, with all that open space, right? Wrong ! This was a tourist attraction (waterfalls in the middle of a mountain, all very picturesque..) with a narrow path running up and down the rockface.. with plenty of people around.. Oh no.. I said to my partner "Um, CJ, I need the toilet .." to which I got a "Ah, OK, there's one at the bottom of the cable car" (20 minutes away).. I said "Hmm, no, this is a bit more urgent".. to which I got "well, let me change the film in this camera.. I want to get some snaps".. I said.. "Hmm. no, this is a bit more urgent"..By this time, I was cramping and really straining to hold it in.. what to do !?! EEK !There were people infront and behind us on this path, and no way of leaving the path (not unless you wanted a 300ft drop..)..We let the queue of people infront disappear around a corner, and I told my partner to hold back the queue of people out of sight, while I ran ahead, did what I had to do.. and then let them through..Unfortunately, she saw the full explosive action.. which I think will stick with her til she's in the grave.. Fortunately, no one saw it happening, but I bet lots of people wondered who/what the heck they were walking through, 2 minutes later







The shame of it..


----------



## lamp (Jul 23, 2003)

I've had many accidents and had to leave my underwear, pantyhose, or socks in restroom trash cans. A few times I had to wash my legs and jeans, then go out wearing wet clothing. I'm a new member of this chat room, and I feel a little better to know that other people have had similar experiences. I thought I was alone with this terrible problem.


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

Love all these stories and I'm comforted to know that I'm not the only one who's pooped herself at Disney or left behind crappy clothing in a bathroom wastebasket. Here's something that has happened alot to me and it's a real pet peeve. Ya gotta go, like it feels like it's going to burst out your eyeballs if you don't get to a toilet and quick. Got into an establishment and politely ask, "May I please use your ladie's room?" and the response is "No, we don't have one." At that point, I want to look over the counter and ask "Oh, my, you have to pee back there all day? How awful, you should report your boss to the labor board for this violation of your bathroom rights." Once when denied entry to a bathroom, I calmly looked the proprietor the eye and said "if you don't let me use your can, I'm most likely going to #$$&^ my pants right here." He let me in, I held my head up high and strolled to the toilet... and made it just in the nick of time.


----------



## Lubner (Feb 20, 2001)

Maybe we should start an "I Pooped My Pants at Disney Club". They do have an abundance of clean restrooms there, but unfortunately, the lines for the women's was so long, I knew I'd never make it. I apologized as I walked into the men's restroom, but it still wasn't quite in time. Talk about embarrassing as I strolled out with my jacket tied around my waist to hide my shorts and deposited the soiled underwear (wrapped in toilet paper) in the garbage. My wonderful husband gathered up the kids and we caught the next shuttle back to our room. On the Lotronex, it is much less of a concern, but I still harbor the underlying fear of humiliation.


----------



## Jay (Jan 1, 1999)

My wife and I rented the movie "Two Weeks Notice" last night. There is a scence in the movie where Sandra Bullock's charachter is stuck in traffic after having eaten a chilli dog. She did a wonderful job of acting out the scene from the initial cramp to the last few moments of desperation when you can't help but feel you are going to lose it. Lucky for her they found an RV owner who let her in to use their bathroom but it certainly was a scene that I and I'm sure many of us could relate to.


----------



## Kimmie (Feb 15, 2000)

I loved that part in two weeks notice! Oh that is me! I had to laugh about the McDonalds....we call it the "GOLDEN POTTY" instead of the golden arches. I often wonder why I got out to eat and pay the big price to rush home and just make it to put out everything I just put in.


----------



## MeredithS29 (Jul 28, 2003)

I'm so glad I found this site! It is so hard for me to go to the bathroom at work. There is 2 stalls and it's SO quiet in there and I feel like everyone knows what I'm doing. It Doesnt' help having social phobia. I'm also lactose intolerant and there's not alot I can eat without going to the bathroom afterwords.I too have had an accident thinking I just needed to cut the cheese. No way was I going to be so lucky. One push and my pants were full. At least I was in the privacy of my own home.


----------



## Shelley Martin (Jul 29, 2003)

I have just joined this bulletin board and already feel more confident in attacking my IBS-C&D by sharing other's experiences. I have had 2 accidents. The first was totally out of the blue, at home when I had severe cramping and had to run from the kitchen to the bathroom, in a small apartment. I didn't make it and left an unsightly trail of .... on the floor. My husband was mortified; my young child thouhght it was the funniest thing they had ever seen. I cried for an hour afterwards - humiliated. The second was when I was standing in line at the supermarket in peak time. Again, it just came out of the blue - why does this happen? I had to abandon my trolley and run to the nearest bathroom. I didn't quite make it; my clothing was soiled. I took off what clothing I could (underwear) and just bolted out the door and flagged down the first taxi. I don't know what the driver thought, he was probably too polite to say anything. Luckily I was able to get home before my family and clean up. I've seen in some of the other postings that people use "depends". What are these? Thanks.


----------



## Jay (Jan 1, 1999)

Ahhh, the supermarket check out line. I don't know what it is about the supermarket but I have had a good number of very close calls at the supermarket and 2 accidents. Now anytime i go shopping I try to go before I leave home but it doesn't always help. What makes it worse is that it seems the bathrooms are always near the back of the store. Imagine walking with a load in your oants through a crowded store!


----------



## ClareM (May 12, 2003)

I can't believe I had another accident already! I was only just getting my confidence back after the last one (last week).







This time I was just in the kitchen, cleaning the surfaces, one violent contraction of my bowels and it had happened before I even made it out of the kitchen.







Because of my D, my potassium levels are low so my doctor told me to increase my consumption of oranges & bananas. Eventhough bananas are a safe food for many, I think that my increased fruit consumption may be responsible for the sudden worsening of my IBS. Luckily, my doctor returns from a fortnight's holiday on Monday so I can ask him about a potassium supplement instead & also ask him about calcium or other IBS meds.Best wishes,ClareM


----------



## Jay (Jan 1, 1999)

ClareMStand tall and don't let it get you down. It could have happened to anyone, anywhere. By all means discuss it with your Dr., but go ahead and go about your business as you normally would.Jay


----------



## Karen Pollock (Jan 7, 2002)

I'd be an official member of the "I pooped at Disney" club. We went there about 7 years ago. We just made it into the parking lot when "uh oh"!Of course there is a #$&#* lineup to get on the peope movers to take you to the gate a mile away. To this day, I honestly don't know how I made it there. I ran as fast as I could and hopped over the gate. My family laughs when I tell them this story about how I went to Florida just to visit every single washroom at Disneyworld. I don't think I even went on one ride because it was the busiest day of the year there, President's day/Daytona 500 at the same time.


----------



## teriehart (Jul 20, 2003)

Yes, Jay,what is it about stores? for years, I have avoided shopping, because it "brings out the worst in me", if you know what I mean. I think I have a phobia about going grocery shopping now. I've tried going late at night because my stomach seems to be pretty well behaved then, but not at the store!The mall is an absolute nightmare for me. alot of those small stores do not have restrooms. The public bathrooms are located, "way down by the food court". When you have to go, I swear, it looks like 5 miles!


----------



## karber (Jul 31, 2003)

I just had to respond to all this because I was laughing at how much a lot of it sounded like me. I drive like a maniac (makes my husband crazy) because when driving you are 'in between bathrooms'. I will really panic on the freeway because it's hard to hide along the road there. Who ever invented rest stops is my best friend, although I do believe there should be a lot more of them and they should be closer together. I could relate to the mall story big time because it is amazing sometimes how 10 stores down could be so far away! I do not go anywhere a bathroom is not present, I pick up maps/directories for every establishment possible, I do not go too far from my comfort zone (home) and I do a WHOLE LOT of praying and have avoided accidents (which really is a miracle in some situations I have been in) I am never a passenger in any vehicle because then I wouldn't be in control of when to stop and I have never spent the night at anyone's house (unless I had too) I would never rent a home without two bathrooms. I also carry toilet paper and wipes in my car just in case. I get very anxious, sweaty, need air, etc. if I can't find a restroom and am close to losing it (mostly while driving) I'm glad I'm not the only crazy one out there.


----------



## karber (Jul 31, 2003)

HereIam, I was LMAO at your story, only because I once had a fight with an evil lady at Blockbuster that refused to allow me to use there restroom. I seriously judge a place harshly if they can't even share a restroom with someone who desperatly needs it! Oh, also I wanted to respond to the disneyland thing. Waiting in lines seems to trigger me horribly. I was in line at Busch Gardens and had to push my way out of it four times in a 45 minute period to run to the bathroom. Luckily my husband held our place for us in line. I also tend to bring extra clothes wherever I go just in case. Ok, I'll stop talking now.


----------



## GoLightly (Mar 23, 2003)

I have just booked our first trip to Disneyland (Paris) and boy, am I looking forward to those queues!! We went to Legoland last year and sure enough I had an attack in a queue, after my husband had wandered off somewhere, so I had to abandon my 6 year old daughter in the queue whilst I ran like a maniac to get to a loo just in time. It turned into a full-blown panic attack too but I think that was because I felt such a bad mother, was panicking about abandoning her, and was upset that this attack had taken me so by surprise (normally my D is anxiety related and at the start of a trip).I've had one accident in my car, but fortunately I was alone, I'd nearly made it to a service station, but in my panic missed the entrance and going round one more time was just too much. I've also had to stop by the side of the road (luckily it was 5 am so not many people around and my husband kept my daughter distracted!)Anyway, just wanted to join the Disney club - or rather hopefully I won't, I think I will just be packed full of Immodium!Love G


----------



## ClareM (May 12, 2003)

Jay - Thank you very much for the encouragement. Yes, I'll try very hard not to let these accidents stop me from getting on with my life.Karber - I agree with you that rest stops are a wonderful invention and that there should be more of them. I am the opposite from you with driving. I like careful (but not too slow) driving because I'm afraid that if I was in a crash I definitely wouldn't be able to get to a toilet on time!I agree that standing in a queue (or standing still generally) is one of the worst things for triggering a D attack. In my case, it's also one of the things most likely to cause me to faint (as my blood vessels are very inefficient at constricting to counteract the force of gravity upon my blood). I avoid queues as much as possible but when I do have to stand in one, I fidget and clench my leg & buttock muscles, etc. (to try to maintain blood flow to my brain). I look like I'm trying to stave off an accident even if I'm actually trying to stave off a faint!Best wishes,ClareM


----------



## Jay (Jan 1, 1999)

Karber,IBS has made me a bit of a lead footed if not crazy driver. Before IBS struck I had gone about 16 years with only one speeding ticket. In the past 5 years I have 3 speeding tickets of which 2 were a result of IBS the other just plain dumb (I knew the speed trap was there almost every day and wasn't paying attention). I also got one for failing to stop at a stop sign as I was was rushing to the loo. In addition to seeing big insurance premiums hikes, all three IBS related traffic stops have resulted in "accidents", once as the officer was writing the ticket and twice as I was driving home after the ticket.Be careful out there!


----------



## Jay (Jan 1, 1999)

Well I haven't made it into the Disney World club but this past may I was about 30 seconds from becoming a member of the "accident at Paramount Canada's Wonderland" club


----------



## karber (Jul 31, 2003)

Actually getting pulled over would be even a worse fear! So far I've never gotten a ticket or been in an accident. I really do try to be careful, especially if my daughter is in the car, and I'm ok in business areas & shopping areas. (lots of bathrooms to chose from) but I panic in residential areas or in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Albion (Feb 14, 2001)

It's comforting to know that I'm not alone-- although I haven't had an accident in public, I've been close too many times to know that my number will be up some day. I've tried a lot of antidiarrheals, but none of them seemed to be 100% reliable-- or even 75% reliable-- when I've needed to travel or go out in public. I've taken handfulls of Imodium, up to 12 Lomotil a day and 16 Pepto-Bismal caplets a day, but even then, I still have close calls.To all of you who have really bad D every day and are afraid to go out in public-- last year I moved to California from rural New York and I finally found a sympathetic GI who prescribed opium tincture. When he asked if I wanted to try opium, I thought he was joking-- I had no idea a doctor could still write a prescription for it. Boy am I glad I decided to give it a go-- just a few drops in water twice a day has completely stopped my D. I no longer fear going out-- I started dating again after 5 years.... I've traveled abroad again without worrying. I'm a whole new person.Basically, opium tincture is the granddaddy of all anti-diarrhea medicines-- it stops D cold in its tracks. Yes, it is opium, so it can be addicting, and it is a triplicate prescription, like morphine. But I've taken it since December of last year and have not needed to increase the dose.I know this is a little off-topic, but when I read the posts about taking 15 Imodium a day and people having to go 20 times a day-- I can relate and there is something that can be done. Finding a doctor willing to prescribe it (and a pharmacy that will stock it-- I'm in Los Angeles and had to go to at least 6 pharmacies to find one that did) might be difficult, but it's worth it.


----------



## steitzsteitz (Jun 3, 2003)

Jay, I completely understand about you having bad D, at the supermarket . I thought I was the only one! The A&P is only a 5 minute drive for me. If I feel bad before I go, then I stay home, but sometimes I feel ok,and then in the middle of shopping,I suddenly feel like I'm going to explode! The bathroom is not only in the back of the store, but also up a very long stairway !Sometimes I run up and down 4x or more during shopping, and I get totally exhausted !







I just hope that the workers don't notice me doing this-they probably think I am NUTS !I am 58, and not a young 20, so I really get tired.I'm getting to the point where I don't feel like going out at all. I'm just thankful that when I was a teenager, I didn't have this problem like other kids and teenagers on this web site do. I really feel sorry for them, dealing with school, and a social life.Take care, S.G.


----------



## steitzsteitz (Jun 3, 2003)

KARBER, It's sad to say that you are just like me, with what you are saying about driving fast, rest stops, and stores.Sometimes I drive like a manic, to work,just a 10 minute drive,when I feel like going-D, in the car, any second.So far I've been real lucky. No D-accidents yet, but real close to it !







It's a real long 20 minute drive to WalMart for me. I don't go very often.20 minutes is nothing to most people, but real long, to people like us, with this terrible problem ! S.G.


----------



## Tatonka (Dec 27, 2002)

"I've seen in some of the other postings that people use "depends". What are these? Thanks. " - SamSydney"Depends" are the brand name of an adult diaper.my stories are very similar to all of yours. i have had some horrible moments, and i live in constant fear that the next day holds another. it is a terrible way to live. i always drive. period. no excuses. i have turned down opportunities to make ALOT more money at work, probably about 15,000$, because the new job would require a two week training coarse (classroom) and i would have to do ride alongs with co-workers for 2-3 months. Absurd, no?on my honeymoon, we were standing in line after getting off of our cruise, waiting at customs. i had to go so bad. i told my wife i was going back to the ship to go. the lady at the exit to the ship was like, sorry, you cant go back in... i looked her right in the eyes, and said "Miss... please dont make me **** my pants in front of my new wife."... she let me in, but regardless, it was a horrible horrible feeling. i was in there for at least 20 minutes, sweating, tearing up, so damn mad that i couldnt just get up and leave... my stomach wouldnt let me.. it was a full blown attack. when i got done, my poor wife was sitting in the hallway on all our luggage, looking like a lost child waiting for her parents. she said, are you ok?... i just shook my head in shame.i did have an accident on the way home from a party one time.. i was alone thank god. i still carry that god awful feel in my heart.. i stood in the shower for an hour just thinking to myself.. i am a grown man.. how can i not control this.. we have a monthly meeting for my work team at the beginning of every month.. you would think i was being marched to my execution.. see the thing is, i had to leave once during a meeting.. and my boss actually held up the WHOLE MEETING AND WAITED FOR ME!! you can imagine my humilation when i walked back in.. and someone actually had the nerve to say "did you actually drive home and use the bathroom? you were gone long enough." .. i wanted to just die... i am terrified of it happening again.every GI i have ever seen sucks. they all prescribe basically the same stuff (my experience). i have seen probably 5-6 different ones in my life. currently, i take lomotil.. i take like 3 at a time, and it helps some.. but unless there was a pill that could my brian go numb, i dont anticipate ever finding a cure.. because it is my head telling me to be scared and triggering the D whenever i get in a "no available bathroom" situation or a situation that would require humiliation to get up and leave.IBS-D, while i fight through it and refuse to let it beat me most of the time, has altered my life in such a negative way... i wish i could get back all the wasted minutes and missed opportunities. i am just fortunate that i have an understanding wife..


----------



## karber (Jul 31, 2003)

I'm so glad i can relate to everybody out there. its so nice to know im not the only one who has to deal with all this.


----------



## jus2day (Aug 4, 2003)

wow - it is soooooooooooooooooooooo nice to know I am not in this alone -- I have ibs -- and often have accidents -- very very embarrasing -- from the onset of cramps to the actual time of accident is less than 10 minutes - and I don't always make it -- I have recently been put on a strict diet and hyoscyamine 100mg SR twice a day...as well as keep a record of everything I put in my mouth for 3 weeks. there does not seem to be any rhymne or reason for this (ie food related) -- I am normally incredibly active and this has but a HUGE cramp (no pun intended) into my lifestyle.. would like to hear any advice any of you have for me.


----------



## calid (Aug 4, 2003)

Glad to know I'm not alone. Luckily my only accident was a year ago. This was after a night of eating filet mignon, salad, chocolate cake and an alcoholic drink. Then a morning breakfast of fried egg and crepes (with a huge glass of grapefruit juice). The really scary part was that there was NO cramping, NO spasms of any kind, absolutely no warning. That was my pivot point, I had to seek a doctor's opinion. IBS was the diagnosis, by default of the test results. Since then I have tested several of the diets recommended and the only one that works for me is the Eating for IBS diet. Combined with calcium it seems to work, hopefully it will continue to work!!!


----------



## Jay (Jan 1, 1999)

It happened again!In most of Canada it was a long weekend this weekend. Because of that my wife and I took a drive to Niagra falls NY to shop in the Outlet Mall. Before we left the Mall we stopped at Ben & Jerry's and bought ice cream. I must have had a brain cramp, because I had one also. Everything was going fine until we were stuck in traffic waiting to cross the border at Lewiston NY. Its that feeling that you have to go but there is nowhere to go so you you bite your lip and pray for a miracle like traffic suddenly picking up.I told my wife that I was in trouble. After she yelled at me for eating the ice cream there was not much else we could do but but my plastic bags I keep under the seat over the seat and hope for the best. Well, on the Bridge, I'm not sure if I was in Canada or the USA, boom. It was so bad it went up over the back of my short pants and stained my shirt. Now I had to pray that customs would not pull us in for questioning which fortunately they didn't.We drove to St. Catherines, about 15 minutes from where we were, stopped at the mall that is right off the hwy , cleaned up as best as i could and drove home for a shower.


----------



## jlady (Jun 22, 2003)

Hello,Yes, I have had too many accidents, and I my doctor recommened that I consider protection. I have been wearing adult briefs now for several years, and after initially getting used to wearing them it really changed my life. I used to be affaid to leave my house, and if I did it was only for a very short time, not anymore. I wear the Attends brief and I am no longer a prisoner in my own house! I have a very supportive husband and that also has really helped.


----------



## ClareM (May 12, 2003)

Jay, I am very sorry to hear about what happened to you. It must have been very upsetting. I am very glad that you weren't pulled over by customs.jLady, I am very pleased that using Attends has enabled you to get on with your life again. I am wearing Poise briefs at the moment when I leave the house. I hope that I won't have to use them for ever but, at the moment, they are helping me to regain my confidence. There are few things more depressing than being afraid to leave the house so I think it's a good idea for us to use whatever enables us to keep living our lives as much as possible.Best wishes,Clare


----------



## LaVidaCrapa (Sep 16, 1999)

What is it about Disney and IBS?I had my very FIRST attack there, and while I didn't have an accident, I did visit every single restroom in the park!My only major accident occured while on a date - a very stressful thing anyway -while shopping in a retail clothing store. I was still new to IBS, so I didn't realize that this could happen.I felt that insane urge and asked a clerk where the restrooms were. While walking back, I felt myself begin to "leak" and by the time I actually made it into the stall, it was pretty much too late. Everything spilled onto the floor, all over the toilet -everywhere.I had to throw away my underwear, and attempt to wash my pants in the sink, while cleaning myself up with water from the sink and paper towels.When my pants were clean enough to put back on (still wet from washing), I had to sneak to the back of the store, find a clerk and have her instruct my date to give me one of the pairs of pants I had intended on buying from that store.I made up a story about having a stomachache and suddenly throwing up on myself, rather than explain the unbearably embarassing truth. I think my date believed it, but there was to be no smootching for the remainder of that date, and I don't believe that I ever had a date with that girl again.I'm married now, to a woman that sort of understands my IBS, but my heart goes out to anyone out there with IBS that's out in the dating world.


----------



## gebby (Jun 5, 2003)

I was on a 4 lane interstate and the got into road construction, bumper to bumper traffic about 1 mile an hour. I was reading the paper (no I was not driving) and I got so nervous cause of the traffic that it hit me right then and there. I had to go now so I told my fried who was driving. He was in the far left lane and had to get over to the right and pull over. Thank goodness there was a slight hill so needless to stay I climbed up that hill squeezing my cheeks together along with my kleenex. Boy I felt better and I never looked at anyone in the traffic. After that event we went along in the car and I found out I lost my watch over that hill. Oh well, I sure wasn't going back.


----------



## Anita Lichfield (Aug 25, 2003)

I first came down with IBS-D, in August of 2002. It was my first day of college. I was stressing myself out because I was on an academic scholarship and I knew that I had to have perfect grades if I was going to keep going to school. Obviously, the diarrhea I had that day just seemed like my nerves talking, so I thought nothing of it, except for the fact that it continued to happen like clockwork only on the days I had school through the rest of the semester. By November, I couldn't take it anymore. Every time I would go to school, I prayed it wouldn't happen. I live in southern Utah, which is pretty rural- not a lot of stops from my house to school. There were literally only three bathrooms I could get to on that 45 minute drive, but I'm a young woman and two of the bathrooms were at truck stops. No offense to truck drivers, but I wasn't taking any chances. The third stop was at a gas station only five minutes from school, but every morning, it became my sanctuary. Luckily, I never had to "go" in my pants, but I do feel sorry for the person who had to clean that toilet in the gas station.


----------



## dkik (Sep 3, 2003)

I am new to this board. I have has ibs off and on for about 20 years, although I was "officially" diagnosed last year. I am a professional photographer and have problems every morning with "running" to the bathroom. I can't schedule anything before 11am. The problems with "accidents" is becoming more frequent. I have had it happen only once at night, but more often during the day when I can't get to a bathroom within the needed 15-20 seconds! We have helped this problem by moving a few blocks from where i work - therefore i can run home and change if needed. My husband is very helpful and supportive - for my 51st birthday this week, he bought me a box of Depends - with Love! And a "coupon" for 10 new pair of underwear. I hate the fact that i have to live with this, but we have to laugh at it or i would go nuts. I hope having this support group will help get through the daily "####" we have to go through. Thanks.


----------



## JennyD711 (Sep 5, 2003)

I am so releived to find this web site. I have suffered IBS-D for about 10yrs now. I have not had an accident till recently. I was having Easter dinner with about 20 people at a neighbors house. I felt the cramps and flatulence starting. I excused myself and went to find the bathroom. To my horror there was some in there who actually replied "may be awhile". But as I waited...OOPS. I had to clean myself up and excuse myself from dinner. I was so embarassed that the neighbors found my yucky underwear in their garbage and I felt so rude for running out.I am afraid to leave my house. I had a second accident at my apartment. I couldn't have been any closer to the bathroom when just out of nowhere my stomach cramped and I lost it before I could even get up.It's so humilitating. I am just waiting for the next time. So happy to see that others have this problem. It makes me confident that I can too get over the embarassment.


----------



## Julianna (Sep 8, 2003)

Hi All-I'm new here and this is the first time I've written. I've had probably 5 accidents, total. I had an accident last week, while running to my apartment. I ran in, and then had to clean, both myself and the floor. I then peaked out the door to tell my boyfriend I had menstrual cramps and I wanted to soak in the tub. Most of the accidents have been at home and one happened when I was in my car alone, and when I got home no one else was home so it all worked out. Nobody is aware that this is going on.I had what I thought was an accident last Thursday, but fortunately nothing really "came out" until I reached the bathroom. It was here, at work, and I was on the phone with my boss and he wanted some financial figures and I could feel myself letting go of muscle control down there and wondering how the heck I'd get out of my office, down to the hallway, and to the bathroom outside. As I said, I luckily made it, I don't know how. It always happens after a big meal, so I'm trying to eat less.Anyway, it's nice to know I'm not alone.Thanks! Somebody mentioned that there's an uncontrollable urge to have D after gallbladder surgery because of the bile dumping. I had my gallbladder out about 11 months ago. The doctor said this might eventually go away.


----------



## dkik (Sep 3, 2003)

Julianna - The Dr. told me the same thing after my Gallbladder surgery - 25 years ago! I have the opinion that not having a gallbladder seems to make this worse. Sometimes doctors will blow this off - I worked with them for 12 years - and unless they do not have it, they won't deal very well with it. Good luck.


----------



## siennamover57 (Apr 23, 2002)

Yes, I have has two accidents here at home just letting the dog out. It is disgusting having c*** running down my leg. I stay pretty much at home because of it.When I travel I take lots of Immodium and always have Depends with me.I am alsways eyeing up every hay bale and tree on the highway just in case.siennamover


----------



## jmitcham53 (Jun 24, 2003)

Well, I have had IBD-D for years now and randomly had maybe 4 "accidents" in all that time. However, in the past two weeks, it has really scared me! In the past, Immodium has always helped me. THREE times in the last two weeks, ON TWO immodiums and having eaten food at least three hours before, BOOM! Two times out shopping. I GET NO WARNING! Maybe a tiny fart and then panties are full. I had on three pads so no-one knew the second time. The first time I was with my friend (like a sister, thank GOD)and I just grabbed my butt and ran for the door.Had to come home and straight into the shower. I think it's either time to find a good gastro doc again, or never even consider leaving home again! I think I'll also consider those attends!


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

Sadly to say even around the house I have had some s. Some where I thought I was just passing gas and it wasn't!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!What a curse this is!!!!!!!


----------



## Jay (Jan 1, 1999)

Jan,I certainly know the feeling of no warning and Boom!. I have also experienced the tiny fart and (well I don't wear panties) but pants full.I would urge you to not become house bound but perhaps as you suggested seek a new GI or try chnaging your diet. My attitude is the risk of an accident is still relatively small even for us IBSer's so for the small chance of an accident happening why ruin your life. Family and friends that are understanding can go along way in tempering the embarassment of an accident.Jay


----------



## jmitcham53 (Jun 24, 2003)

Thanks, Jay and thanks for this bulletin board. I had been getting out a lost over the last two years thanks to immodium. Now I feel like I can't count on it anymore. Since both "accidents" in the last two weeks were with 2 immodiums in my system. I think you're right. I do need to find a GI. I am searching for one now. Thanks for your support!


----------



## weasel (Aug 16, 2003)

Hi Jan







You might want to try something different in case your body has grown accustomed to the Immodium. I have been using Lomotil for the past 4 years. It is a little stronger than Immodium and maybe your body will react positively if you make a change. You might also want to try an antispasmatic drug. I use Bentyl! It slows down the colon which relieves the cramping and reduces the number of accidents (I haven't had any). Some people have also had luck with Nulev which is similar to Bentyl. It does nothing for me, but a friend of mine had terrible D, and she swears by it. Try some of these suggestions and maybe you'll be out shopping again before you know it......Good luck!


----------



## amandelis (Sep 23, 2003)

I haven't had an accident but it's come very close somtimes.Once my sister and I were visiting our male friend (who, to make things worse, had a huge crush on me, though it wasn' returned) and we ate hot dogs. I was really hungry so I had two... BIG MISTAKE. About 20 mins later the cramps began and I went to the washroom... but after seeing it was the kind of toilet with a weak flush and immaculately clean, I didn't have the heart to do it there. Instead I told my sister we should be getting home (she doesn't know about the IBS- it's too embarassing to tell her) and even though it was only a 7 minute walk, I clenched like I never clenched before, and almost didn't make it, walking non chalantly back into my house, saying hi to my parents, then walking, not running, upstairs to the washroom and letting the explosion go. We had pizza that night for dinner which cause a repeat episode later on.This was really the worst. Since then, I have been so careful about eating food at friends' houses (the same thing nearly happened at my best friends' end of school BBQ... and I felt so bad, I had to turn down her dad's cooking). I am way too embarrassed to risk an accident in front of my friends or even family. With my family I would never live it down. My boyfriend would be much more understanding than my own father!


----------



## jmitcham53 (Jun 24, 2003)

Dear IBS survivor,Are lomotil and bentyl prescription drugs? Or is there anything over the counter I can try that's stronger than immodium? Meanwhile, I think I have found a GI to see. Thanks so much for your support and this wonderful website with so many wonderful people. I'm just sorry for the reason we are all here.


----------



## weasel (Aug 16, 2003)

Hi Jan:Yes, all the drugs I suggested are prescription. Probably the best over-the-counter drug is still immodium so you might have to try a prescription. I would stick with Lomotil for the D, and Bentyl for spasms. They have worked great for me! And be sure to take your Calcium. It works wonders!! There are plenty of articles already on that. I'm going to add an anti-anxiety med to this mix next time I see my doctor. My job and life are very stressful, and once I take care of that, hopefully I will be as normal as possible under the circumstances....You can do it!!!!!!!!


----------



## AlexAsherSears (Sep 29, 2003)

Thank you is hardly enough. To all of you who have shared your less than glorious moments, thank you for helping one very alienated woman feel less so. As a twentysomething woman attempting to date with IBSD and crippling anxiety, I think the trauma of two accidents has really done a number on my psyche. The first was 11 years ago, in high school, and it was very much at the onset of my IBS. I was in class, had some stomach cramps and WHAM, I was running for the girls room but alas, not quick enough. High school was no picnic stomach-wise and I think it will be many more years of therapy








before I can get the sounds of giggling girls in the bathroom out of my head.The second accident was about three years ago. I was riding passenger side with my mother and we were stuck on the freeway. In total gridlock and no exit for about a mile and a half, I was stuck. Having a massive PA, too. I don't do well in cars period (I don't drive because of the fear). I can laugh about this now, my sister in the backseat my mother beside me and there I am for all of L.A. to see, going in a plastic shopping bag. There have been so many almosts over the years and my stomach tenses up just thinking about it. It's been really bad the last few weeks and I have been practically housebound. So glad I found this site and all of you.


----------



## jwynne (Sep 29, 2003)

I'm brand new here, but an old hand at having IBS. I've had it for 30 years...honest - since I was 15. I went several years with almost no symptoms and then I had to start taking Glucophage for polycystic ovarian syndrome about 3 years ago. It causes diarrhea all by itself, but it really started the IBS symptoms back up in a horrible way. I've had more accidents here at work than I can count, and keep spare undies here in my desk.







I wear a Kotex (put on kind of far back, if ya' know what I mean), and that helps with the little accidents, but some are more than it can handle. I'm not that far from the BR either - it's just down the hall. I just don't get much warning. Also, I had surgery for hemorrhoids a few years ago, and my control has been much worse since then. Grrrr!







At any rate, it's SOOO nice to meet all of you, and know that I'm not alone with the accident problem. A few folks here at work know about my problem, and that helps. I also have at least 4 close coworkers that have IBS as well. Oh, and I also get migraines, and that really exacerbates the problem, too!Sorry I got so long winded!


----------



## LyndaG (Nov 27, 2002)

Hi Alexanzandra & Bug -So sorry to hear about your problems with IBS...but very glad that you both found this website. Yes, it is a lifesaver for sure...even if we can't 'make ourselves better', at least we can find some remedies that might help (the majority of doctors certainly seem to be useless once they've diagnosed IBS







).But having the knowledge that we're not alone in this, that there's no need to feel 'ashamed' because we have IBS, that we can discuss our problems in as much 'detail'







as we need...and that others do understand...that makes a huge difference!There's tons of info on these boards plus you can do searches if a certain topic or medication interests you.My IBS (D-type) has been helped only through reading these boards...being able to suggest different med's to my doctor & trying supplements that I read about here.I've found that calcium has helped (plus at my age I need it anyway)...there are many threads on here for it...or post a note to LNape, she's been an amazing help to people with D-type for her knowledge of calcium.I also take the supplement L-Glutamine which I can feel has strengthened my system tremendously.I also take Imodium when needed, or Lomotil (prescription) when I'm in a really bad cycle.I take Questran every day which helps bind the bile...i.e. I had my gall bladder out 20 years ago.My biggest trigger is stress, as with many, many people here...plus I have to watch what I eat& drink.Hope some of these ideas might help.Take care & good luck...Lynda


----------



## lemondrop (Sep 15, 2003)

I have just had my first tonight, I had to leave an adult evening class when the D struck and used their loo for as long as possible but knew I had to get home because of the cramps. It was 30 mins walk and I never made it. Looking on these notice boards helps to know I am not alone.


----------



## LBooker (Sep 22, 2003)

I have had two. The first, I was so humiliated, I wanted to die. It was 20 years ago and I still cringe when I think about it. I was in high school, just before morning homeroom. I made my trip to the bathroom, but it exploded all at once as I was pulling my pants down-all over the toilet, floor, and some on my shoes. I then noticed shoes in the next stall over too! It was one of the worst things that ever happened to me. I panicked and was so humiliated, I made no attempt to clean up, except what got on my shoes; I just wanted to get the **** out of there!!! It was the only thing I thought about for about 2 weeks after it happened too.That bathroom was closed for 3 days, announced over the PA the next morning (and I knew why). when I heard the announcement, I turned red as a tomato and wanted to drop out of school. I thought everyone knew what happened and who it was.I had a small one at home just a few weeks ago. Was running for the toilet and tripped on the way there! You are already squeezing with everything you have and then that happens! Thankfully, I was home alone that day.A few years ago, I had an emergency in the pharmacy and they were nice enough to let me use the employee bathroom because I told them I REALLY needed it. Big D- and I couldn't flush the toilet. Tried everything I could think of to no avail. That was one day I wished I was a plumber. Haven't been back in there since (6 years and it is only 2 miles from my house!)...


----------



## magicjenjen (Sep 23, 2003)

I have only had a few small slips that were really unnoticeable to other people in the past. That is until I started taking Pamine. While it is really great at making the pain go away, it leaves you without sensation in your intestines. As I found out after taking it for only a few days was that what may seem like a little far can be "loaded" if you know what I mean. Fortunately it happened while I was in my garage doing laundry anyway. (lucky for me)


----------



## LM0875 (Oct 10, 2003)

I am so happy i found this room. I didn't think that anyone else was like me!! The first time I had an accident, my husband and I were at the bank and I was filling out the deposit slip when it hit....It was so bad I couldn't move, I had to stand still and hope the pressure would give so I could run over to the bathroom...Lucky for me I made it to the bathroom door, but unlucky for me it was locked-someone was in there. That is when I couldn't hold it anymore....tried to clean up best I could once she came out, but it wasn't pretty...Hubby was mad cuz we had to leave without doing our banking and I had crappy drawers in his brand new sports car with leather seats.....


----------



## frie7883 (Nov 29, 2003)

My D started when I was a junior in high school. And high school is definitely not filled with a bunch of understanding kids. I was an avid sports player and most of our away game trips took over 2 hours on a school bus. This was 2 hours driving through the desert of Nevada. Now, if you have ever driven through Nevada, you know there is nothing... and i mean NOTHING. After our games we always went to fast food restaurants for dinner since this was pretty much the only choice within our budget. One trip, coming home at night thank god, I made the entire bus of athletes pull over to the side of the road so I could rush out into the tumbleweed to **** my brains out. This same trip I almost made it to home and made the bus pull over again at a trashy hotel to use their restroom. Another trip was on the way to a game. I hadn't eaten anything out of the ordinary, I think it was just nerves. I had to make the full bus pull over to some truckers' bar and run into the bathroom.. You should've seen the look on those truckers faces


----------



## AngieBaby (Nov 26, 2003)

I'm new to this site, and I am so releaved that there are others out there who can totally relate to what I live with every day. I've had three accidents and hundreds of close calld. My first two were years ago when I was still in grade school. I was at a fair getting ready to get on a faris wheel in the middle of summer when the cramping hit me. I was wearing short shorts that were yellow. The lines at the bathroom were backed up. Long story short, I didn't make it and had to walk out with hundred of people pointing and laughing as I had #### stained on my pants and running down my leg. I could have died right then. And worst thing was, I couldn't find my family







Second experience was in grade school and the teacher wouldn't let me go to the bathroom. I finally told her I was going to have to go or it was going to be bad. Well it was bad, I didn't make it in time. I threw my underwear in the trash can and cleaned up then went back to class. I was humilate when the janitor was in the bathroom spraying deodorizor and holding his hand over his mouth.Even more humiliating was last year when I was stuck on a freeway that was miles from a bathroom. Didn't make it that time either.I'm just thankful thats the only experiences I've had thus far, because there sure have been a bunch of close calls. And I can totally relate to having a very understanding boyfriend, but none the less, always having to go poop just kills the sexy thing I try and get away with.


----------



## Lizzie Figg (Apr 29, 2002)

I have had a few near misses. Usually on public transport. I had an allergic reaction to something and took some piriton allergy tablets, BAD IDEA! On the train on the same day I had to run to the loo. Having an episode in a disgusting tiny toliet on a moving train is no fun at all!Trains seem to spell disaster for me. I had another episode on a train, I was going to work very early in the morning. I had had no breakfast,t he train was hot, and there no seats, and then I got the feelings! I think because so much was going on I started to feel faint. I was really worried that I would faint and then have an episode whilst unconscious. Luckily a man saw that I was going all wobbly and let me have his seat, then I just had to hold on for another ten minutes until I got to the station. It was the longest ten minutes of my life!


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

I have had a few - and many near misses. My first that I can remember was at work. This was back in the day when I had to dress up to go to work, working in an accounting firm in downtown Chicago. I got the rumblings and started for the can, which quite a ways away. I was walking in that way we are all familiar with - butt clenched, knees touching, tiny little fast steps... didn't make it. Luckily, it was winter and I was wearing heavy black tights under my skirt... so the #### didn't run all over the place. My skirt was dark-colored, too. I threw my tights and undies in the trash can in the bathroom and cleaned up as best as I could. There was some on my skirt, too. I had a good friend in the office who I shared my dilemma with. She was a dear and ran out to Marshall Field's and bought me a new skirt, hose and panties. Thank God for her that day!I can't even count how many times I've had to suddenly stop everything and run to the bathroom. Seems like some of the worst attacks were when I was nursing my son. I'd be sitting there, and he'd be latched on happily, and I'd have to put him down to run for the bathroom and leave him in his crib or with his dad, screaming his poor little head off.I have had lots of small accidents - more along the lines of almost making it but staining my pants a little. That's bad enough. Now I keep an extra pair of panties close at hand all the time. Making sure I don't eat the wrong things away from home helps . I often have to refuse food away from home - even when I'm really hungry. Eating is sometimes too risky!Since I started taking calcium I have a lot more confidence. I have not had nearly the close calls I would usually have.


----------



## tleitner (Oct 10, 2003)

For all the previous posters: TAKE NOTE: I can relate to ALL the embarrissing stories. And to others, who say that it has alterred their life; affected decisions about jobs; training; traveling; riding with others; riding on buses; in fact, just leaving your house is stressful. I want to say "I"VE BEEN THERE! I too gave up a great job because I was terrified to commute more than 1/2 hour when my company moved. I missed a good opportunity to travel to Sweden with my boss because god-forbid what would I do, if I had an episode in front of my boss. My mind was racing and occupied nearly ALL-day with 'what-ifs' and I was totally controlled by Panic. Even if I wasn't in full-blown cramping and D; I was having those "sensations" in my lower gut; that I was about to have one any minute. You all know what I mean that little squirrly, tickly, crampy or uneasy lower gut feeling that means: better stay close to a toilet, because you never know! I am sorry that most of you have not found any relief from this miserable life. It's NO WAY TO LIVE YOUR LIFE! Personally, I started taking Questran twice a day. It was "LIFE-ALTERRING"! and I am not exaggerating. Gone is not only the Diarreah; but also, GONE is the cramps; Gone are the "sensations" which gave way to panic. Gone, gone, gone! I am a totally new person. When I think that SOMEONE could have told me about this~like my doctor~ years ago, how my life would be different today. I'd have better job; I would have traveled more. The absence of panic is wonderful. Now, I go to the store; to the restaurant; Anywhere that I did not go to before without it setting off a panic attack, I don't even think about it anymore. I had explosive D so bad that I would literally have only seconds warning before I had an accident. I've only been on Questran for a month; but what a wonderful month it's been. Totally Diareah, cramp and episode free for a month. Most of you can only imagine~but I'm telling you, you DON'T NEED TO SUFFER ANYMORE. I found out about this drug on these boards; I am so grateful. Go to your doctor; tell him this is chronic and affecting your lives; tell him how bad the D is; the accidents; the panic; how you stay home and avoid life. Ask him- no BEG him- to please let you "try" a presciption for a month. Most docs will give it a try if you are sufficiently desperate. What is Questran? It is a prescription medication used to lower Cholesterol, relatively safe drug profile. The potential "side effect" is that it causes Constipation. For those of us, with chronic D, though, the effect is that it makes us more "normal". Questran is a powder; mix it with orange juice- shake it in a bottle or jar; drink it down. Ideally, spread dose over 2times a day; BUT, I have done one large dose in PM because of taking other meds and still had success. The beauty is that you can "experiment" with the dose to see what your idividual needs are. IF you are on other meds, you need to know that you have to take your other meds 1 hour before the Questran OR 4-5 hours after. I hope that some of you will or can try this. I hate to think that something is out there that DOES work to make your lives less painful and embarrassing. You can always view my prior posting "Questran has changed my life" on this board. Good luck to all of you.


----------

